# Another Myrtle Beach thread. What's my best bet? Whiting?



## fallvitals (Jan 17, 2015)

I've seen a few threads here did some reading. Hope this doesn't crowd up the forum.

Going to Myrtle in March. I know it's flat. It kinda sucks. But I'd still like to get up and wet a line at sunrise while no one is in the water and the wife and baby are sleeping. Iv surf fished before with no luck. So in asking, what's really my best beat? Whiting, croaker? Light gear with a light bottom rig or fish finder rig? (Shrimp/blood worm/squid/etc)? 

I was wanting to take a inshore rod and cast with a gotcha, spoon, etc, but seems like that may be a waste of time. I think taking my big Baitfeeder set up would be too. 

No, plans for a pier trip, just in front of the condo early early in the morning. Wife is made in heading to Florida with my dad in March for a week of awesome salt fishing.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Dogfish. Shrimp, mullet, they'll eat about anything.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Probably depends on how warm the water gets. I'm sure we will have a bunch of reports once it starts warming up.


----------



## fallvitals (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh poop. I said I was going to Myrtle in March. I'm going in early July. (Florida trip is in March. Got it on the brain!)


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

SmoothLures said:


> Dogfish. Shrimp, mullet, they'll eat about anything.


I missed March...disregard. 
July is hot. Pompano and whiting would be my target, and not much else reliably.


----------



## fallvitals (Jan 17, 2015)

Sounds good. I'm not expecting anything big from the myrtle surf. 

What's the best way in myrtle for those species, just light gear and a fish Finder rig or bottom rig?

And this may be a very rookie question, how far out do you like to cast? Where's myrtle is so flat, I'm not so certain. Never really knew....


----------



## buckied (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm going to jump onto this one here... Since we're talking myrtle in March, even though it was a misprint, I'm going to be staying in Surfside the first week of March. I would like to do some surf and maybe jetty fishing at Murrell's inlet if I feel like the hike I've been reading about. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I'm sure there's something out there that'll bite, just not really sure what. 

Thanks in advance!

Justin


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

fallvitals said:


> Sounds good. I'm not expecting anything big from the myrtle surf.
> 
> What's the best way in myrtle for those species, just light gear and a fish Finder rig or bottom rig?
> 
> And this may be a very rookie question, how far out do you like to cast? Where's myrtle is so flat, I'm not so certain. Never really knew....


Just a simple top and bottom rig using shrimp, sand fleas, fish bites, cut bait. If you can get some live bait you can cast out on a Carolina rig for flounder. Might be able to catch blues on spoons or stingsilvers.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

July: Whiting, Pompano, Black Drum, Red Drum, Trout and Flounder will be in the suds. Plenty of trash fish as well: sharks, rays, pinfish, lizardfish.
Fresh shrimp or sand fleas on a 2 hook bottom rig will catch all of them. Fish early in the morning or don't fish at all.
Live mullet, they will start running in early July, will catch flounder, red drum and trout.


Early March: Dogfish, skates, stingrays, puffers, and small whiting and grey trout.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm always there around July 13 for two weeks. Last year was one of my best. Early morning and after 7pm were the best times. I caught a ton of whiting and especially bluefish this past summer. I start with fresh shrimp and usually cut up the first whiting for bait. Lots of pin fish, small sharks, and a huge stingray. All really depends on the wind, and how rough the surf was. Some mornings, fish were chasing minnows and jumping everywhere, and the next day, same time, bait, and it was completely dead. I never casted far past the breakers, and reeled in a foot or two every so often if no action. Hope this helps.:fishing:


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

fallvitals said:


> Sounds good. I'm not expecting anything big from the myrtle surf.
> 
> What's the best way in myrtle for those species, just light gear and a fish Finder rig or bottom rig?
> 
> And this may be a very rookie question, how far out do you like to cast? Where's myrtle is so flat, I'm not so certain. Never really knew....


You can fish right in the waves. It's no secret fish like something different, and if there's square miles of flat bottom, the surf zone is something different for them to find food in.


----------



## buckied (Dec 30, 2005)

RJ, what setup and bait would you suggest for the March variety??


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

buckied said:


> RJ, what setup and bait would you suggest for the March variety??


Simple double bottom rig with shrimp, fishbites or cut bait.
The fishing will be pretty slow off the surf, piers and jetties should be a little better because of structure and access to deeper water.
The puffers hang around the piers more than the others, they are fun to catch and pretty good to eat.


----------

